# Drip Oiler And Air Blower



## Fabrickator (Mar 23, 2015)

I was recently doing some parting/threading and using my drip oiler that I made a few years ago.  In the past, I would let it drip into my cookie sheet/chip tray that I keep under the lathe bed. But  I got tired of the mess of mixing the oil with the chips and so I made a little funnel of sorts to keep things a lot cleaner on my compound/saddle, and under the lathe bed.

I made a prototype out of modeling plastic (polypropylene) and heat gun, and then made a cardboard template once I knew the design worked.  I used the template to cut out the sheet metal funnel and soldered the joints.  I’m using a large magnet from HFreight and a small Tupperware dish that fits under the bed to catch the oil.  It can then be easily recycled by running it back through some cheesecloth to separate the chips.

Also, I don’t like blowing chips around with my normal full shop pressure blow gun while working on a machine and so I built a hands free, adjustable, magnetic air nozzle system to clear chips and provide cooling when deep drilling.  I machined an aluminum, magnetic block and used modular LocLine for the nozzles.  I made it with two spray nozzles so I can blow from two angles or down the two flutes of a drill.  I also bought a little $10 regulator from HF to adjust the pressure for the situation, minimize compressor run-time and prevent chips from blowing everywhere. It’s portable so I can move it to the mill when needed as well. 

This was made for my G0602 but I'm sure something similar could be adapted to other mftr/models.  I believe that this would also work for a siphon/atomizer - Kool Mist type set up, but I haven’t tried.

Rick


----------



## thomas s (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice work Rick I like it. thomas s


----------



## rgray (Apr 3, 2015)

Love that funnel. I have often wondered about something like that. I will have to follow your lead and build one. I think I will like it....Thanks!!!


----------



## barnett (Apr 11, 2015)

Rick, Is you drip oiler gravity fed or pressured ?

Tom


----------

